# Cree Torches in Tesco



## John_D

_Just a 'heads up'. Bought an impressive 2 x 'D' Cree black aluminium torch from Tesco Hertford today for the equally impressive low price of £14.96. Been looking at them for a few days now but there has been no price for them on the shelf they are on. I asked a bored assistant on the Tesco Collect counter to check for me and was pleasantly surprised at the price. They also have a 2 x 'AA' version for £9.96 (which is marked up) but for the extra fiver the BIG torch is a no brainer. Light output seriously impressive and with two 'D' cells should last a good length of time.

Overall length 9" (227mm in new money)
_


----------



## UEP-Wales

I actually have a couple of these and the smaller ones and I think that UrbanX uses the smaller version too.

They aren't bad especially for the price and to be honest there's not much difference in brightness between the two


----------



## PaulPowers

I might get a few of these to keep in my bag as spares and for lighting


----------



## a_little_feisty

I've had the £9 one for a little while and very impressed so far


----------



## seansamurai1

Ive been massively tempted by getting a couple of these as my usual torch being a weapons light is a little bright so at night tends to make me a beacon rather than a stealthy Urbexer.


----------



## the_man_1984

Right off to tescos now. Cheers for letting us know.


----------



## UEP-Wales

seansamurai1 said:


> Ive been massively tempted by getting a couple of these as my usual torch being a weapons light is a little bright so at night tends to make me a beacon rather than a stealthy Urbexer.



These are also pretty bright mind, then saying that any white light will attract attention in the night...


----------



## John_D

Urbex-SW said:


> These are also pretty bright mind, then saying that any white light will attract attention in the night...


 I did a little test last night. Round here, when the clock strikes midnight all the street lights go out, it is DARK! I found that from my front door step I could illuminate parts of an industrial building that Google Earth assures me is just under 400 metres away


----------



## krela

Red led torches are where it's at for moving around without drawing attention. Not so good for light painting though. 

Not only are they a lot more subtle, they also preserve your night vision so you can see more all round rather than just what your white torch is illuminating.

http://www.scopesnskies.com/prod/led-torch/night-vision.html


----------



## John_D

krela said:


> Red led torches are where it's at for moving around without drawing attention. Not so good for light painting though.
> 
> Not only are they a lot more subtle, they also preserve your night vision so you can see more all round rather than just what your white torch is illuminating.
> 
> http://www.scopesnskies.com/prod/led-torch/night-vision.html


 That's sneaky, but I like it.


----------



## PaulPowers

it might just be me being a morlock but I find once my eyes adjust I don't need a torch for most places above ground 

for really low light you can get the crappy 9 led torches that put out about 5 lm which will let you see what's directly in front of you and because they are low light if you put a black card cone around the end it cannot be seen at distance


----------



## constantined

Totally agree with krela, but my red light torch usage was for other means to exploring. You could buy one of them torches or get a red filter for your current torch or if you are a keen DIY'er make your own red filter. 

DIY - Just make sure you check that face of the torch doesn't get hot for prolonged use, as you may find some poorly selected plastics sticking for a bit longer than anticipated! Choose very carefully.

Personally though I like PaulPowers suggestion about the cone too, its preventing the light being seen at distance, which even red (e.g. dedicated or filter) may produce some extra light that you don't really want others seeing.

C

PS Bought two torches from Tosco, a Cree (2D) was faulty (going back tomorrow), however the (2AA) was fine. Good prices and will supplement the head torch as back ups.


----------



## nelly

krela said:


> Red led torches are where it's at for moving around without drawing attention. Not so good for light painting though.
> 
> Not only are they a lot more subtle, they also preserve your night vision so you can see more all round rather than just what your white torch is illuminating.
> 
> http://www.scopesnskies.com/prod/led-torch/night-vision.html



Yup as Krela says, red is excellent for preserving your night vision, used to use them a lot when I was into my Astronomy, you could read a star map then look back at the sky without problems, as for making one, if you have a spare torch then red permanent marker works great and saves any mucking about.

Oh dear, I've just totally identified myself as a nerd haven't I???


----------



## stevejd

because we have a small tesco where I live, thought I'd look on tesco direct but can't find it. Any more details i.e. brand, model No?
Cheers


----------



## constantined

Its labelled as a CREE aluminium torch (2AA) no model number could give a barcode though (Tosco's one) and the other unsuprisingly is called a CREE aluminium torch (2D) no model number again, but have that bar code too.

C


----------



## John_D

The 2DD on is listed HERE but shows as currently unavailable. However the "AA" one is listed as available HERE on Tesco Direct.
Looks like they are clearing the 2DD ones in store only.


----------



## soranman

I have one of the old AA Tesco Cree torches and it has outlasted my £50 Fenix torch. If you are after a good cheap head torch then Robert Dyas do a Cree one with 2 power levels and adjustable beam for £10 which is seriously bright.


----------



## UrbanX

Great stuff! UrbexSW is right I use the 2AA version. It's as good as my £50 fenix was. 
I've given up with expensive torches, I just lose them! (The £50 fenix is in the Newmarket sewerage system somewhere!)


----------



## stevejd

went into Tesco today and a nice friendly shop assistant was just putting a boxful out on display, is that good timing or what, needless to say bought one and nearly blinded the cat tonight, amazing


----------



## frankhurley

I got the last one on the shelf and it's the best torch i've got..thanks.


----------



## dangerous dave

i went in for a look and they looked a lot worse than the original ones they bought out. a load lighter and the build quality did not look half as good as the 1st batch


----------



## John_D

_Another torch 'heads up' HERE
Just received two of these from the eBay seller in the link. They have 3W Cree type emitters and are very bright even though they only take 1 x 'AA' battery. They are black anodised aluminium construction and at only 97mm long x 20mm dia there is no excuse not to have one always in your pocket (attached to your key ring?) for those times when you find somewhere totally unexpected that needs a bit of illumination.  (I only paid 98p each for mine inc p&p, though have just ordered another couple at the 'exorbitant' new price of £1.19  )
_


----------



## smiler

Thanks for the Heads Up John, I bought one on Tuesday and at fifteen quid darn good value although it won't replace any of the Lensers I carry but if i ever feel tempted to play James Bond and tape or crayon over the lens to produce red light to preserve my night vision I now have the torch for the job.
I myself at my great age need to see where i'm putting my feet and i'm not up to running away from secca, but chances are I knew their Granny so I have a fair chance of talking me way out, if that dosen't work the worst is a trespass charge which i feel is better than risking breaking bones or maybe worse by using duff lighting.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## John_D

John_D said:


> _Another torch 'heads up' HERE
> Just received two of these from the eBay seller in the link. They have 3W Cree type emitters and are very bright even though they only take 1 x 'AA' battery. They are black anodised aluminium construction and at only 97mm long x 20mm dia there is no excuse not to have one always in your pocket (attached to your key ring?) for those times when you find somewhere totally unexpected that needs a bit of illumination.  (I only paid 98p each for mine inc p&p, though have just ordered another couple at the 'exorbitant' new price of £1.19  )
> _



_Did anyone on here buy these? Just received my second pair and I see that the seller has sold another 120 of them since I purchased them.

_


----------



## dangerous dave

forget all this talk of torches just go get one of these http://www.mineexplorer.org.uk/retro_XP.htm awesome lighting 

lit with that and a 4w tesco filling in light over the contact shaft


----------



## sweet pea

I have one of the cree torches and if you wind the top off they are perfect for lighting just orderd a 6d Maglite though


----------



## Bones out

sweet pea said:


> I have one of the cree torches and if you wind the top off they are perfect for lighting just orderd a 6d Maglite though



6D maglite? Thats gonna be seriously heavy and TBH, not very good compared to say a P7. Unless you bump into metal fairies fella. 

Saying that, I have a 4D and its indistructable and a good back up torch down holes......


----------



## Cameraman

Hi this my first post on this site,so hi to everyone. my son showed me a Cree torch he had delivered today the smaller one of the two that have been mentioned above he paid £3 on amazon ,I ordered one for myself £4.60 you can get them cheaper if you get them from HK.This looks like a great site for those of us that are interested in derelict places.I am going to Merthyr Royal Theater tomorrow.one of the photographers from our club F4photo, has permission.i hope to get some interesting photos,if I get anything any good I will post them on here


----------



## JoshRoy

Urbex-SW said:


> I actually have a couple of these cheap flashlights and the smaller ones and I think that UrbanX uses the smaller version too.
> 
> They aren't bad especially for the price and to be honest there's not much difference in brightness between the two



I am looking for similar torch for my camping activity. DO you know any online store to purchase it?


----------



## PaulPowers

The tesco cree torches have a very small spot which make light painting difficult

The cree mag lights are good and the batteries in mine have lasted for ages, it's quite heavy which is why I carry it, it's good for those awkward run ins with pikeys


----------



## UEP-Wales

JoshRoy said:


> I am looking for similar torch for my camping activity. DO you know any online store to purchase it?



I don't to hand sorry as I'm away. Almost everywhere offers a wide range of camping torches though...


----------



## mostyn

*red torch*

just a thought if you can find the US army angled flashlights they come with a selection of filters -red included-and a clip to attach to your clothing


----------



## UrbanX

JoshRoy said:


> I am looking for similar torch for my camping activity. DO you know any online store to purchase it?



My Tesco torch has finally started to wear out a little! It lasted nearly 200 explores, and around 16 overseas trips, including Chernobyl on four occasions! I've still got it, it's just now only 90% reliable. 

I went to the darkside and got a P7, new and boxed for £24 off of Ebay. It's marginally better than the Tesco one, but only just. The main advantage is that the beam adjustment is push / pull allowing you to operate it with one hand, but thats really just about it. 

I'd personally use Amazon, Ebay and Tesco online for comparrisons


----------



## mark82

flashaholics.co.uk is a good site for buying lights a light for every taste even some with multiple modes from blind them giving you seconds to scatter bright to ultra low security dodging bright...


----------



## AgentTintin

*Tesco Cree Torches*

Does anyone know if the Tesco 2D Cree Torches are any good? From looking on the forum, it appears to be a different torch (the one I am looking at has the on/off button on the side) to the old ones.

I am thinking of buying one as my local Tesco's has them for £7.50! 

Thanks!


----------



## UrbanX

Just merged this Q with a full thread about this very torch


----------

